# Please critique! Marchador mare!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about the breed so the things I'm listing may be normal for the breed
Fairly straight back, which might make the saddle slip around
And the neck is thin, but if she's still growing and filling out, it shouldn't be too much of a problem

She's reallly pretty! I love her


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol thank you, you are right about the saddle, or pad rather.

It always slides forward onto her neck and gets really frusterating

*** Please excuse the PJ's lol


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

you can get a tail crimper..or wahtever the real term of it is. It will keep the saddle from sliding up on her neck and withers. It's a handy thing to have when the saddle won't stay.


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

First off I think she is gorgeous, and I applaud anyone who can keep a white horse clean!
I wont critique her head/throatlatch area as its mostly covered, so moving down to her neck, I think it needs more muscling, and needs to sit higher upon her chest but the muscling will probably come with more age. One of the characteristics of the breed is that its neck ties in smoothly, in one of your pictures it does, but inthe other it doesnt. Also I am not a fan of her shoulder angle as it is much to steep. Her back is short which I like. She appears to be calf kneed, and very sickle hocked which I dont believe is her breed standard. 
But you appear to be doing a good job with her, and she looks pleasant to be around


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, she's my baby/


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never heard of them!! But very pretty!!! What did they descend from ? Arab? Spanish breed?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Spanish breeds.

Her pasterns seem upright. Her back looks pretty normal for the breed. What Sony is refering to that will prevent the saddle slipping is a crupper.
At the moment she has an upside down neck, but that can be fixed with work.
In the last foto she is toed out.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Idealistic look for the breed...big difference..


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

believe she asked for a conformation CRITIQUE...


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Harlee well you sure are nice arn't you? Giving me information that I didnt ask for and all, I am perfactly aware of the breed standards thank you as my mare will keep growing until she's 6. And the Marchador that you posted does not even gait like the breed is supposed to, he is used for dressage and trots. Thank you for your opinion on breed standards though, I can see you dont have a clue.

He may have a nice body and be very attractive but a well bred marchador gaits no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE THAT MANE! I WNAT IT ON MY PONIES! LOL 

She is a very pretty mare and seems to have a very kind eye. 

There is a girl in Alberta here who has two of those horses, a mare and a stud, oh wait they had a baby, so there are three here now. (I believe they are the only ones in Canada) Fancy horses.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think she looks beautiful. And i would absolutely love to have a horse of this breed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

She has a cute look. I don't envy you for those whites!! I don't know much about the breed, so won't even try to critique.  

I also just want to remind everyone to remember to keep a positive and friendly tone when critiquing each other.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's cute!!  Very interesting breed, never heard of 'em!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I
> There is a girl in Alberta here who has two of those horses, a mare and a stud, oh wait they had a baby, so there are three here now. (I believe they are the only ones in Canada) Fancy horses.


http://www.sunsetmarchadors.com/

Hubby hauled the stud Jivago up to Alberta for Pat. We got to play with him a bit before the trip. As a breed they are very gentle and very quick to learn. They are Brazil's national horse.

Your girl is very pretty, The straight back is what is normal for this breed as is the deep set croup. As they are gaited you will find the saddle stays put. The movement of this breed is nothing like any of the other gaited horse's. Is she registered? Are you going to register her?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think that your mare is a paulista type marchador - - a bit more angular than the iberian (traditional) ones. 

the only thing i can critique is that she needs lots of muscle 

cute horse


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

:shock: she is whiter than Misty... :evil: lol, I like her, she will be GORGEOUS when she is all grown up 

:lol: pj's, do you keep her at your house then? The only time I have been up to see moo in pjs was christmas day


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i think that your mare is a paulista type marchador - - a bit more angular than the iberian (traditional) ones.
> 
> the only thing i can critique is that she needs lots of muscle
> 
> cute horse


It wouldn't be a Paulista Marchador, Mangalarga is the breed name, also known Paulista Mangalarga. From this breed came the Mangalarga Marchador, which is a breed unto itself.

I would like to think owner know's what she has??? lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if you read up on the marchador's, there are two distinct types: 

paulistina and traditional

if she indeed has a traditional/iberian marchador, then it's conformation is poor. If she has a paulistina marchador, then it's conformation is not that bad: 

paulistina









traditional/iberian









there are types of marchador as there are types of quarterhorses and types of arabs....that's all I'm saying 

edited for spelling :shock:


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> if you read up on the marchador's, there are two distinct types:
> 
> paulistina and traditional
> 
> ...


Honestly im not quite sure as I bought from breeders that bred marchadors, I didnt know there were diffrent types until about 3 months or so ago.

I'd really like to know what you think- she is by ritmo aj and out of janiita do passo fino which you can find under the usmma website--they are both in the us.

GK Yes she is registered, and to whoever asked if she is at my house im proud to say  Yes! Lol


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

charroit said:


> For those of you who may not know about the marchador--Marchadors are extremely slow to develop! It takes 6 years for them to be fully grown. So her body is extremely thin, but now she is starting to develop an neck and chest at the age of 3. They are gaited so the sickle hocks dont bother me. Please tell me if you see any defaults that standout.


Hi there, I am the only breeder of Marchadors in Canada. I was referred to this site from a friend. I just wanted to say that your statement about Marchadors taking 6 yrs to mature is false. They mature and grow just like any other breed.They should not be thin at the age of your mare and sickle hocked is not a conformational trait that is desired. With the conformation of your mare, she would not pass Brazilian inspections so they would not register her. 

You are giving people false information on this wonderful breed of horse. You should really do your research. I did for many months before purchasing our first Marchador....now we have three. :wink:


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunset said:


> charroit said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who may not know about the marchador--Marchadors are extremely slow to develop! It takes 6 years for them to be fully grown. So her body is extremely thin, but now she is starting to develop an neck and chest at the age of 3. They are gaited so the sickle hocks dont bother me. Please tell me if you see any defaults that standout.
> ...


??? I don't get it. When did I say it was a desired trait? I said they don't bother me because she is gaited. So gaited horses don't develop longer than your avradge QH? Her joints are fully developed? Her knee caps are/should be closed? Thats not what I was told by other breeders. Do you have any photos of your marchadors at this age? I'd love to see them. Where we bought her from, if she wasnt this color she would be fully registerable from what I understand. An inspector had to turn his head because of her color but said if he didnt have to she is georgeous.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> if you read up on the marchador's, there are two distinct types:
> 
> paulistina and traditional
> 
> ...


They are not the same breed. They do not come from the same ancestry. They are not called Paulista Marchador's they are called Mangalara Paulista's or Mangalara Marchador's. 

Different types of AQH's? Please explain. 

Read this, it expalins the difference's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangalarga_Marchador


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

G&K's Mom: 



> The Mangalarga Marchador, originating in Brazil in the south of the state of Minas Gerais, has, as the true expression of the breed, the "marcha". This is an accelerated gait that maintains regularity making the ride very smooth and comfortable for the rider. It originated in the mid-19th century from Alter and Brazilian native. A breed society was formed in 1934. *Varieties include Marchador or Mineiro (Minas Gerais) and Paulisto (São Paulo). *The Paulisto is lighter, leggier and of more recent development.


http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/mangalarga/index.htm

Even on the site you have listed, there is a Paulista type and Traditional or Iberian type photo listed(?) I guess these are in reality two different breeds?? 

All I meant by the QH comment is that they are built differently for different disciplines (barrel horses vs. halter horses vs. pleasure horses) - same with Arabians...the mangalara's are (or were) developed in the same fashion...Paulista types being crossed with horses with lots of motion and traditional types sticking to the origingal breeder's standard (yes?)

I guess the difference here is that they are actually recognized as two different breeds? That I did not realize; thought they were categorized into types, as the link above and the link you gave suggest 

WHATEVER they are "officially called", I think they're pretty neat; and I also think it's great that their popularity is spreading


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

They are extremely nice horses, mine is a Mangalarga Marchador though. :?


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

charroit said:


> ??? I don't get it. When did I say it was a desired trait? I said they don't bother me because she is gaited. So gaited horses don't develop longer than your avradge qh? Her joints are fully developed? Her knee caps are/should be closed? Thats not what I was told by other breeders. Do you have any photos of your marchadors at this age? I'd love to see them. Where we bought her from, if she wasnt this color she would be fully registerable from what I understand. An inspector had to turn his head because of her color but said if he didnt have to she is georgeous.


Yes they do mature the same as other breeds. If you are going for the breed standard, then sickle hocks *should* concern you. Sickle hocks are not a breed trait and do not make a gaited horse better. Sorry, but you said yourself that your mare is only three years old now and you have had her for awhile....they won't inspect them until they are three...so she hasn't been inspected yet. The inspectors were not in the US until this last May. The inspectors come from Brazil just for the inspections.

This is our stallion

http://www.sunsetmarchadors.com/Jivago.html

Our mare

http://www.sunsetmarchadors.com/Vedete.html

Our 2008 foal...that is maturing just like all the QH's and Arabs I have raised over the years.

http://www.sunsetmarchadors.com/Diego.html


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunset said:


> charroit said:
> 
> 
> > ??? I don't get it. When did I say it was a desired trait? I said they don't bother me because she is gaited. So gaited horses don't develop longer than your avradge qh? Her joints are fully developed? Her knee caps are/should be closed? Thats not what I was told by other breeders. Do you have any photos of your marchadors at this age? I'd love to see them. Where we bought her from, if she wasnt this color she would be fully registerable from what I understand. An inspector had to turn his head because of her color but said if he didnt have to she is georgeous.
> ...


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

I know the people you got your mare from. When were the inspectors at their ranch? When they came for the inspections this year it was in May...you had your mare before then so she wasn't at their ranch. The last time the inspectors came before that was in 2005. :wink: 

Marchadors are started at 3 yrs since part of the inspection process is they have to pass a riding test. :wink:


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunset said:


> I know the people you got your mare from. When were the inspectors at their ranch? When they came for the inspections this year it was in May...you had your mare before then so she wasn't at their ranch. The last time the inspectors came before that was in 2005. :wink:
> 
> She was a 2005 baby though :? What defaults do you see in her that make you think she'd never pass? Is she really that bad? Did I pay premium for the worst Marchador out there? I don't get it. Iv'e ridden about 7 diffrent marchadors and she has the smoothest gait --whay is this if her confo is so bad?
> 
> Marchadors are started at 3 yrs since part of the inspection process is they have to pass a riding test. :wink:


Lol but she wasn't inspected 8) 

But how come they start thier marchadors soo late in brazil? Iv'e heard from a number of breeders that thier slow to mature?


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

YOU said that the inspectors *saw* her.....in order for them to have even seen her she would of had to been at the ranch. She wasn't there when the inspectors were there this year. When they were last here was in 2005 so IF she was born when they were here, she would have only been a baby.

I have not had any of the breeders I have spoken to (and I have spoken to most of them in the US) have ever said that they are slow to mature. In my months of research into the breed, not once did I come across anything saying they were slow to mature. :wink: I am not aware of them starting them late in Brazil. Yes some people will start them late...not because they are slow to mature, just because that is their own personal preference. Just like it is with some people that have QH's, Arabs, TW, Paints, any breed and they start them late.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunset said:


> YOU said that the inspectors *saw* her.....in order for them to have even seen her she would of had to been at the ranch. She wasn't there when the inspectors were there this year. When they were last here was in 2005 so IF she was born when they were here, she would have only been a baby.
> 
> *Right they did see her but they didnt do an offical inspection. They can't cause she's a cremello. She was there.*
> 
> I have not had any of the breeders I have spoken to (and I have spoken to most of them in the US) have ever said that they are slow to mature. In my months of research into the breed, not once did I come across anything saying they were slow to mature. :wink: I am not aware of them starting them late in Brazil. Yes some people will start them late...not because they are slow to mature, just because that is their own personal preference. Just like it is with some people that have qh's, Arabs, TW, Paints, any breed and they start them late.


*Thats what Hermosa's breeders told me so I figured thier right since they breed them. So gaited horses arn't slow to mature?*

:shock: 

You learn something new every day lol! :lol:


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll save my breath with you....as with other places you have been, it is a waste of time. :roll: 

By the way, if they are so slow to mature, why did you break her at 2 yrs of age???? You seem so concerned about this "slow to mature" (which isn't true) yet you have worked this filly hard as a two year old. Why is that?

From your web page.





> At two years she lays down for you, does the Spanish Walk, Dances, and Bow's.
> 
> When she was 2yr I took her in the San Dimas PARADE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunset said:


> I'll save my breath with you....as with other places you have been, it is a waste of time. :roll:
> 
> By the way, if they are so slow to mature, why did you break her at 2 yrs of age???? You seem so concerned about this "slow to mature" (which isn't true) yet you have worked this filly hard as a two year old. Why is that?
> 
> ...


I don't agree with FHOTD but Fugly had her featured on her blog and in this case it was a good call.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

In my experience in general, horses of many breeds tend to fill out very slowly. Many of my horses looked quite gangly at 3 years old, started to improve after that, but did not look their totally filled out best until about age six. 

I would also like to remind everyone to be kind to one another. While it is okay to state our opinions, we need to find a way to do it while still following the Horse Forum's Conscientious Etiquette Policy. Please also avoid making references to other sites where a member was criticized - it makes it difficult for our members to have an unbiased conversation.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Once again, ALL horses mature that slowly. QHs, TBS etc may LOOK more mature at an earlier age because they are bred to do so, but inside their joints are maturing at the SAME rate. Maybe they break them at 4/5 because, for many 3-5 is considered the normal time to break ANY breed of horse due to the time scale of development of their joints.

And I won't bring up anything that has been said/found out on other sites. However much there is and however much I may want to.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would just like to point out that the breeders MAY HAVE lied to you and told you that the mare couldn't be inspected because of her color, while it may actually be because of her faults, and the breeders wanted to pull a fast one on you. 
She does have faults, as everyone has pointed out. I just wanted to say what I did above, I'm not getting into it, I feel it's a waste of breath.


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your horse has a bowed tendon. You might want to get that looked at.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh myy gosh. My mare does not have a bowed tendon! How many times do I have to tell you people this? You already hav AC come out and they laughed about the "bowed tendon" then asked me to train thier horses in exchange for one of thier horses. Lay off cause you have no clue.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

charroit said:


> Oh myy gosh. My mare does not have a bowed tendon! How many times do I have to tell you people this? You already hav AC come out and they laughed about the "bowed tendon" then asked me to train thier horses in exchange for one of thier horses. Lay off cause you have no clue.


The fact you've HAD AC out makes me cringe. 

That's it, I'm through with you, Charroit... my heart goes out to your mare though, poor thing.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

charroit said:


> Oh myy gosh. My mare does not have a bowed tendon! How many times do I have to tell you people this? You already hav AC come out and they laughed about the "bowed tendon" then asked me to train thier horses in exchange for one of thier horses. Lay off cause you have no clue.


A little class and respect goes a long way, Charroit. As the saying goes; "You catch more flies with honey..."

As hard as it may be, really try to have an open mind and take a minute to really think...if your training is so good, then why are so many people aghast to it? This really isn't meant to be mean or rude in any way, I'd just like to hear your thoughts on my question.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

WHOA! I missed all of this! Charroit- you are getting very defensive. You asked people to critique your horse. They are just pointing out what you asked them to do! On your site you toud this horse to have "perfect confirmation". Well, sorry, but no horse has perfect confirmation. She does have flaws. If you don't like people downing your horse take the information given and learn from it so that the next horse you look at to buy doesn't have the flaws that this mare obviously has. Please don't ask for a critique if you truly don't want to hear it. The critiquing forum can be brutal, but really and truly pretty much on the mark!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Fruitloops said:


> charroit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh myy gosh. My mare does not have a bowed tendon! How many times do I have to tell you people this? You already hav AC come out and they laughed about the "bowed tendon" then asked me to train thier horses in exchange for one of thier horses. Lay off cause you have no clue.
> ...


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

ahearn said:


> WHOA! I missed all of this! Charroit- you are getting very defensive. You asked people to critique your horse. They are just pointing out what you asked them to do! On your site you toud this horse to have "perfect confirmation". Well, sorry, but no horse has perfect confirmation. She does have flaws. If you don't like people downing your horse take the information given and learn from it so that the next horse you look at to buy doesn't have the flaws that this mare obviously has. Please don't ask for a critique if you truly don't want to hear it. The critiquing forum can be brutal, but really and truly pretty much on the mark!


*Im fine with critiqueing, but im well educated on the inspections that went on and the breed. (I was fine with sunset until she went off about inspections which she obviously wasnt reading my posts because she went off saying things that were completly diffrent to what I was asking) Im not being defensive I even gave a few of my opinions saying she was sickle hocked and what not. I do want to hear the critiques but I don't need to be educated about a breed I paid 15,000 for.*


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy COW! Why would you pay $15,000 for a horse that's color is not recognized by the registry and has major conformation issues? I'm so confused! Did I miss something? I think you might have been ripped off!

She's a sweet looking horse and I'm sure a loving one, but not $15,000 worth!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Holy COW! Why would you pay $15,000 for a horse that's color is not recognized by the registry and has major conformation issues? I'm so confused! Did I miss something? I think you might have been ripped off!
> 
> She's a sweet looking horse and I'm sure a loving one, but not $15,000 worth!


Read my website. It explains everything on Hermosa www.freewebs.com/provenspotsranch


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

You know charroit, with every post you make the foot goes deeper and deeper.

Have you not realize that shoeleather is just not tasty ? :roll:


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

charroit said:


> Fruitloops said:
> 
> 
> > charroit said:
> ...


I definitely think people are very quick to jump down peoples throat without proper ammunition; like if one person says it is wrong then everyone else will automatically think its wrong as well, without doing any research.

I won't say that I neccessarily (sp?) agree with your training methods, and I personally would never put so much intense work on such a young horse (it tends to be too much for them, because they are still mentally immature and all of the stress can and often do lead to issues down the road), but I won't judge you because, to be frank, I don't know you and no one but yourself knows what you truely are doing with your animals. All any of us have to go for is the pictures and videos that you have supplied us with. 

I am sure your bond with Hermosa is very strong, horses are notably one of the most forgiving animals and most of them will do just about anything to please their owner. I'm not sure if I agree with the pinning them down, as I personally (and this is only for myself) believe there are many other ways to create an amazing bond then doing that, but hey, if it works for you and doesn't hurt the horse, then theres nothing anyone can say here that will change your mind. 

I am not familiar with the breed so I cannot comment about the registery issues that other people are havng with you. Although I do know that, and you might not like what I'm about to say, this filly does NOT have very good conformation, and she is NOT in any way broodmare quality, though she does look very sweet (I can do a more thourough (sp?) conformation critique if you would like.) 

In my very honest personal opinion, no horse, no matter how trained and how old, should be taken on five mile rides and then tied up while their owner leaves to eat; unless where your going to eat has pastures/stalls/etc. that are suitable for horses. It's just not safe. You have taken your horses on an airport strip? While planes were landing and taking off? 

But thank you very much for being so polite and tactful to me, I sincerely appreciate it. I understand how frustrating it can be to have so many people comment negatively to you, but you really just have to soak up all of the information with an open mind and don't take it too personally. Also (just a friendly reminder, in case you don't know), your not supposed to discuss other forums on here.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Fruitloops said:


> charroit said:
> 
> 
> > Fruitloops said:
> ...


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Actualy Charroit, I did look at your site and all your hundreds of youtube videos. Serveral times to be honest...trying to get a feel for what you are trying to accomplish. Your site has so many issues, inconsistencies, and out right lies that it's hard to believe you're even asking for a conformation critique. You already stated on your site that this mare goes beyond the conformation standards for the breed. Which is not true.... this mare is the ONLY cremello that has been accepted into the registry...which from the previous poster had a great argument against this and made me doubt you completely only to research it and found out Cremello is HIGHLY discouraged/ unaccepted by this registry. I just wish you would be honest with everyone. I hope you are honest with any foal you sell and people are knowlegdeable about the breed. 

Now, having said that I DO thank you for your posts and making me research a breed I had no clue even existed. I am now interested in the breed because I love gaited horses. NOT because you classify it as a rare and exotic breed....


----------



## Sunset (Jul 30, 2008)

charroit said:


> *Im fine with critiqueing, but im well educated on the inspections that went on and the breed. (I was fine with sunset until she went off about inspections which she obviously wasnt reading my posts because she went off saying things that were completly diffrent to what I was asking) Im not being defensive I even gave a few of my opinions saying she was sickle hocked and what not. I do want to hear the critiques but I don't need to be educated about a breed I paid 15,000 for.*


I went by what you had said. You said that the inspectors have seen her but of course couldn't look at her because of her color. She was not at the ranch for this years inspection as she was living with you so that means if they saw her it was when she was just a foal. You also said that they are slow to mature. That is false information on the breed. You never did answer my question....since you believe they are slow to mature, why have you worked this poor filly so hard as a 2 yr old?

The amount a person pays for a horse doesn't mean anything about their education on the breed. 

I have seen several of your videos....too many. There is no way I would let you anywhere near my horses. I have a bond with my horses and it is from earning their trust and respect...not making them be submissive to me and hog tying them. :wink:


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh jeez, I'm so sorry my post got duplicated so much! I have no idea how that happened


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Sunset said:


> I have seen several of your videos....too many. There is no way I would let you anywhere near my horses. I have a bond with my horses and it is from earning their trust and respect...not making them be submissive to me and hog tying them. :wink:



thats a bit harsh, dont you think? i think this thread should be locked. people are fighting over stupid things :roll:


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunset said:


> charroit said:
> 
> 
> > *Im fine with critiqueing, but im well educated on the inspections that went on and the breed. (I was fine with sunset until she went off about inspections which she obviously wasnt reading my posts because she went off saying things that were completly diffrent to what I was asking) Im not being defensive I even gave a few of my opinions saying she was sickle hocked and what not. I do want to hear the critiques but I don't need to be educated about a breed I paid 15,000 for.*
> ...


*I only tie under sever circumstances. If A the horse has major trust issues B the horse likes to rear up and flip over backwards,
C If it's pushing its weight around, biting and showing signs of agression D to vet a horse that doesnt like to be vetted.*

:wink: Don't worry I wouldnt touch your horses with a 100 ft pole :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

okay this getting a little harsh ... and it has broken some of the posting rules ... maybe we should lock this thread... i think we have gotten the point across... :roll:


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree that this thread should be locked. The discussion can't continue in any way except that which continues to bring up content and discussions from other forums where a lot about this girl and her horse has already been learnt. I'm sure I'm not the only one that's seen it.
If we can't use that information this would be a very one-sided and incomplete discussion indeed, which isn't fair. So people WILL use it and bring it up, and that's against the rules, so I vote lock it!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Kyani said:


> I agree that this thread should be locked. The discussion can't continue in any way except that which continues to bring up content and discussions from other forums where a lot about this girl and her horse has already been learnt. I'm sure I'm not the only one that's seen it.
> If we can't use that information this would be a very one-sided and incomplete discussion indeed, which isn't fair. So people WILL use it and bring it up, and that's against the rules, so I vote lock it!


agreed. seems any help that is offered is shot down and refused; which makes for a hard critique!! please lock it down!


----------

